# Onglon



## Fluffster

Traduc un text şi m-ar interesa cuvântul în engleză pentru onglon şi dacă pot traduce 'coroana copitelor' - 'hooves' crown' sau există alt termen în medicină. Mulţumesc! 
"Ei sunt localizaţi în stratul profund al pielii, concentraţi mai ales la nivelul botului, coroanei copitelor şi ongloanelor, perniţelor plantare, perineului, dar şi la nivelul  muşchilor, articulaţiilor şi în unele viscere."


----------



## Reef Archer

Mă gândesc la *coffin bone* pentru „onglon”, deși, din definiție, am impresia că onglonul se referă la copitele despicate iar _coffin bone_-ul nu prea.

Pentru coroana copitelor, ia în calcul *coronet*.

coronet (kore net, kar-; kore net, kar-)
n.
3    the part of a horse's foot just above the hoof

Etymology
[ME corounet < OFr coronete, dim. of corone < L corona, crown]

(C)1995 Zane Publishing, Inc.   (C)1994, 1991, 1988 Simon & Schuster, Inc.


----------



## Fluffster

Mulțumesc pentru ajutor!
Da... onglonul este 'copita' rumegătoarelor (vacă, oaie, capră). Am găsit pe net termenul de 'cow hooves' și cred că rămân la el. Cât despre 'coronet', cred că se potrivește cotextului.


----------



## farscape

Conform acestui articol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloven_hoof, _cloven hoof/hooves_ pare o traducere nimerită pentru copitele artiodactilelor (porcul, vaca, hipopotamul, etc.).

Imaginea din acest articol http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ID/ID-321-W.pdf  arată osul "coffin bone" care este îmbrăcat de copită.

Later,


----------



## Fluffster

farscape said:


> Conform acestui articol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloven_hoof, _cloven hoof/hooves_ pare o traducere nimerită pentru copitele artiodactilelor (porcul, vaca, hipopotamul, etc.).
> 
> Imaginea din acest articol http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ID/ID-321-W.pdf  arată osul "coffin bone" care este îmbrăcat de copită.
> 
> Later,


Bine punctat!


----------

